# What Am I?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

A litle over 3"


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like an Eigenmanni or a Muda...


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Manny,could it be eigenlatus?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da said:


> Looks like an Eigenmanni or a Muda...


One in the same...I agree.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

1rhom said:


> Manny,could it be eigenlatus?


Whatcha talkin' bout Willis?!....


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

According to certain experts it's a serrulatus and I take their word for it.
I don't know the differences between a serrulatus and a eigenmani and from what I've seen, it looks a lot like an eigenmani also.
That being said, I declare this a new species.....eigenlatus!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

1rhom said:


> According to certain experts it's a serrulatus and I take their word for it.
> I don't know the differences between a serrulatus and a eigenmani and from what I've seen, it looks a lot like an eigenmani also.
> That being said, I declare this a new species.....*eigenlatus*!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

1rhom said:


> I don't know the differences between a serrulatus and a eigenmani and from what I've seen, it looks a lot like an eigenmani also.


There is hardly any difference between S.eigenmanni and S.serrulatus.
Problem with S.serrulatus is, colors and body markings are variable. No consequent identification keys are known.

The most useable difference is the more prominent "V" at the caudal fin in S.eigenmanni.


----------

